# Access Target eHR



## BrickRedRock (Nov 13, 2015)

So this annoyed me to no end and I figured out how to access Target's eHR system from home.  Here's how I did it:

**Use Internet Explorer

Open up Internet Options using the "Gear Menu"
Click on the Security tab
Click on Trusted Sites (Checkmark icon) and click the Sites button
Add this site - Request Rejected
Click Close and OK
Go to Request Rejected
You'll get an error that you need to start a new session (click that link)
Login in with your MyDevice username and password.

ENJOY!
This was accomplished using Windows 7 and IE 11


----------



## Green4Life (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks! I've been trying to see my BT/BF schedule and needed to change my password too.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 13, 2015)

that's really targetpayandbenefits.com, not EHR.

Use the links below to view your schedule:

*http://target.com/viewschedule** (Optimized for Smartphones)*

*http://wss.target.com/selfservice** (Optimized for PC)*


----------



## squirrely (Nov 13, 2015)

To see the two week out, go to www.target.com/myschedule 

It takes you to a limited view of MyTime, but does show the schedule.


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 13, 2015)

Who uses Internet Explorer though it's 2015


----------



## Evildead2 (Nov 13, 2015)

So for the past 3 weeks I can figure out how to login. The site wants me to change my password but it won't let me. Any help?


----------



## Firefox (Nov 13, 2015)

@Hardlinesmaster, for me I just get "System encountered unexpected problem. Please click on the Logout button to continue further." which is a bummer.



Evildead2 said:


> So for the past 3 weeks I can figure out how to login. The site wants me to change my password but it won't let me. Any help?



You will need to call the number to get it changed. Ask your HR team member for the number and they should be able to give it to you and walk you through the steps.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 13, 2015)

on target pay or schedule? @Firefox?


----------



## Firefox (Nov 13, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> on target pay or schedule? @Firefox?



The second link. First works fine, but only shows current week and the next week.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 13, 2015)

I used the 2nd link on my ipad. that site is having some issues, recently.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 13, 2015)

Evildead2 said: ↑
So for the past 3 weeks I can figure out how to login. The site wants me to change my password but it won't let me. Any help?
Click to expand...
You will need to call the number to get it changed. Ask your HR team member for the number and they should be able to give it to you and walk you through the steps.

612-304-4357 or used the red phone in the break room.


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 13, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> that's really targetpayandbenefits.com, not EHR.
> 
> Use the links below to view your schedule:
> 
> ...


The site that @BrickRedRock linked (itgtpb.target.com) really is eHR. It's the same website that the eHR icon on the store computers goes to.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 13, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> The site that @BrickRedRock linked (itgtpb.target.com) really is eHR. It's the same website that the eHR icon on the store computers goes to.


doing it at home, I get target pay & benefits.


----------



## K AA (Nov 13, 2015)

this is what i get when i try to login to ehr from home .


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 13, 2015)

Always works smoothly for me at home, using Chrome or Firefox.


----------



## Evildead2 (Nov 13, 2015)

Can I call the number to change my password at home?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 13, 2015)

Nope, password changes have to be done at a store workstation.


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 13, 2015)

Can't hurt to try.

612-304-HELP


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 13, 2015)

Kaitii said:


> Who uses Internet Explorer though it's 2015



At my other work, our computers have Chrome, but nobody knows how to use it, so they use IE instead. I lobbied for Firefox, but our IT guys said no.


----------



## GlitterBerries (Nov 15, 2015)

im having the same issues, i was able to log in from home last week but this whole week on all different browsers its telling me "webpage not available"


----------



## sher (Nov 16, 2015)

BrickRedRock said:


> So this annoyed me to no end and I figured out how to access Target's eHR system from home.  Here's how I did it:
> 
> **Use Internet Explorer
> 
> ...



FYI if anyone has a Mac, that second link works! I can look at and scrutinize my pay stub from the comfort of my own bed again.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 23, 2020)

jakkidisaireddy9 said:


> What Is My Target Ehr Password?    *Target Ehr *
> *View attachment 10214*


You can't access it from home. I don't think that is target site either.


----------

